# Problem mit Ubuntu, Nvidia Treiber und Sound



## -_Elvis_- (12. August 2010)

Hi 

Hab seit ein paar Tagen Ubuntu 10.04 parallel zu Vista auf meinem System installiert.

Ich hab zuerst mal alle Aktualisierungen installiert. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat noch alles funktioniert.

Dann hab ich den Nvidia Treiber installiert, den mir Ubuntu vorgeschlagen hat.
Nach einem Neustart hatte ich keinen Sound mehr, konnte keine Festplatten mehr einhängen (die Fehlermeldung "Not authorized" kommt) und ausschalten lässt sich Ubuntu auch nicht mehr richtig .
(Wenn ich es ausschalten will, komm ich wieder zu einem Anmeldefenster.)

Wie kann ich das wieder hinbekommen?
Bin leider ein ziemlicher Linux Noob 

Die Hardware (falls es wichtig ist)
Phenom II 940
MA790X-UD4P (Realtek 889A Audio)
GTX260


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

Es könnte sein, dass du noch Audio hast, aber nun ein (HDMI-) Audioausgang von deiner Nvidia-Karte genutzt wird. Schalte einfach in den Audio-Einstellungen im Tab „Hardware“ alle Geräte aus, die du nicht benutzen möchtest.

Zu den Rechten: Darum kümmern wir uns, wenn der Sound läuft.

Zum Ausschalten: Kannst du  denn im Loginscreen herunterfahren?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Also die Grafikkarte hat eigentlich nur DVI.
Wenn ich auf Audio Einstellungen gehe, kommt nur "es wird auf eine Antowrt des Audiosystems gewartet." ( hab mal einen Screen gemacht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob wir über denselben Menüpunkt reden ^^)



> Zum Ausschalten: Kannst du  denn im Loginscreen herunterfahren?


Nein da passiert wieder dasselbe. Ich probier mal ob ich über das Terminal herunterfahren kann, den passenden Befehlt hab ich schon gefunden *g*

Edit:
Über 
sudo shutdown -r now
hab ich grade nen Neustart hinbekommen.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

Was gibt dir denn

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```
zurück? Der Befehl listet dir alle Sounddevices auf. (Neuere Grafikkarten haben eigentlich immer nen Soundchip.)

PS: Abschalten kannst du auch per

```
sudo poweroff
```


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. August 2010)

Okay grade hats total rumgesponnen und ich hab Ubuntu einfach nochmal ganz neu draufgemacht.

Also kanns nochmal bei 0 losgehen 



> HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
> HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16


Das listet der sound Befehl auf.


Aber jetzt sind auch grad gar keine Treiber installiert, d.h.: alles funzt. (bis auf die Grafikbeschleunigung )

Gibt es eine alternative Methode den Grafiktreiber zu installieren oder soll ich es einfach wieder über den vorgeschlagenen Hardwaretreiber machen?


Edit:
Ich hab jetzt den "185" Treiber über das Softwarecenter installiert.
Sound geht wieder nicht.
Es werden aber immer noch die gleichen Soundkarten aufgelistet.
Allerdings komm ich jetzt in die Audoeinstellungen ^^
Dort sind allerdings überhaupt keine Geräte aufgelistet.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

Aktuell ist der 256er Treiber, den gibt bei Nvidia auf der Webseite. Offenbar erzeugt die alte Version ja Fehler. (Ich bin echt froh, dass ich keine proprietären Treiber nutzen muss.)


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. August 2010)

Hab den nochmal getestet, weil ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben hatte *g*

Dann probier ich jetzt mal den 256.44 zu installieren ^^

Einfach Verzeichnis und Dateinamen ins Terminal eingeben oder muss ich noch was beachten?


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Dunst, wie das mit Nvidia-Karten läuft – hab zum Glück keine. Ne Anleitung gibt es hier:

Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle Treiberinstallation ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Solaris1000 (13. August 2010)

Hallo Bauer87,

dürfte ich fragen welche Graka du hast ?

Ich dachte mit Linux funktionieren nur die Nvidia Karten wirklich gut,

da der Catalyst Treiber für Linux nicht so der Renner sein soll.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. August 2010)

Kommt halt ganz darauf an, was du machen willst. Bis zu Spielen, die optisch auf Qauke3-Niveau sind, tut es der freie Treiber für Radeons (bis zur HD4-Reihe). Doom3, Quake Wars, etc. sollen zwar theoretisch auch lauffähig sein, aber das ist noch nicht so der Bringer. Für normalen Arbeitsbetrieb sind die aber sehr gut.

Dann braucht man für die meisten Intel-Chips keinen Treiber nachinstallieren. Aber die eignen sich zum Zocken einfach mal gar nicht.

Ich selber habe eine eine HD5750 mit Catalyst, eine HD4650 mit freiem Treiber und im Laptop einen GMA450 (Intel). Auf der ersten kann ich alles zocken, die zweite reicht für einfachere Spiele und 3D-Desktop und der Intel-Chip qualmt schon bei transparenten Fenstern…

Nvidia hat aber weiterhin den Ruf, schneller in der Treiberentwicklung zu sein. Der Forceware-Treiber (heißt der noch so?) soll besser sein als der Catalyst/fglrx. Aber dafür ist der noveau noch deutlich weniger weit als der radeon. (Das sind die Standardtreiber, wenn man keine anderen nachinstalliert. Hier entwickelt AMD am Treiber mit, während Nvidia die Entwickler des noveau-Treibers eher stört als hilft.)


----------



## Solaris1000 (14. August 2010)

Hallo Bauer,

ich möchte meinen PC hauptsächlich als HTPC nutzen  und HD Inhalte abspielen.

Die coolen Compiz Funktionen möchte ich auch gerne nutzen.

Habe vor mir das Gigabyte 890 GPA- UD3H zu holen.

Das hat ne IGP von Radeon.Kann  ich die benutzen oder sollte ich mir eher eine Geforce 460 holen ?


----------



## Bauer87 (16. August 2010)

Wenn du den Onboardchip mit freiem Treiber nutzen möchtest, wäre ein älterer besser – der HD3300 zum Beispiel. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Entwicklung des freien Treibers immer erst nach Release des Chips beginnt. Ne Geforce 460 halte ich ab davon für nen HTPC für total überdimensioniert. Ne Geforce 8 (egal, welcher Name da nun drauf steht) sollte da dicke reichen und ist vielleicht sogar besser geeignet als die HD3300.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (16. August 2010)

So ich melde mich mal wieder. 

Habe noch ein paar Sachen probiert und kann gar nicht genau sagen, warums jetzt geht.

Ich hab auf der NVidia HP den 173 Treiber gesehen (welcher angeblich GTX200 Unterstützung hat)
Dann hab ich über das Software-Center den 173 Treiber draufgemacht. Leider war das ne etwas ältere 173 Version die die GTX200 nicht unterstützt .

Dann hab ich einfach den 185 Treiber "drübergebügelt" (mach ich sonst eig nicht) und nach nem Neustart hatte ich Grafikbeschleunigung, Sound und sogar Zugriffsrechte  .

Ich trau mich fast nicht neuzustarten 

Ich mag den Desktop-Würfel  ; toll sowas zum spielen 

Nochmal Danke für deine Hilfe, ich hoffe es hält so.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (18. August 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Onboardchip mit freiem Treiber nutzen möchtest, wäre ein älterer besser – der HD3300 zum Beispiel. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Entwicklung des freien Treibers immer erst nach Release des Chips beginnt. Ne Geforce 460 halte ich ab davon für nen HTPC für total überdimensioniert. Ne Geforce 8 (egal, welcher Name da nun drauf steht) sollte da dicke reichen und ist vielleicht sogar besser geeignet als die HD3300.


 

Wenn er aber HD Inhalte abspielen will, dann sollte es schon eine Geforce aus der 9er Reihe sein. Mir kommt da eine 9800GT Green Edition in den Sinn. Die hat keinen Stromanschluß und wird nur über den PCI-Express-Steckplatz versorgt. Für einen HTPC die bessere Lösung. Am aller besten ist aber eine Graka ohne aktiven Kühler.

-----------------------------------------

Wieso steht bei dir als 2te Soundkarte ne ATI? Denke du hast ne Geforce?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. August 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wieso steht bei dir als 2te Soundkarte ne ATI? Denke du hast ne Geforce?



Ich denke, das ist wegen der ATI Soutbridge.


----------

